# Black Cumin Seeds



## CraigC (Aug 7, 2017)

Has anyone ever used them in a recipe? If so, can you share?


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 7, 2017)

I have them in nan bread, on top of rolls and in some Indian recipes, which I can remember now.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 7, 2017)

they work the same as the regular ones. Used them only in bread, do not know about any other use. I mean I personally do not know.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 8, 2017)

Woops, thought you meant sesame...  

Never heard of "black" sesame seeds...  are they just 'riper' or 'greener'?


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 8, 2017)

Had never heard of them before now...  so a search came up with several things this one being the most interesting.  Please note that it is a selling site, not necessarily scientific! LOL.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 9, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Woops, thought you meant sesame...
> 
> Never heard of "black" sesame seeds...  are they just 'riper' or 'greener'?



Black sesame seeds too work the same way the white ones do.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 9, 2017)

In Indian cooking, there are a couple of types of seeds that are referred to as "black cumin." Both are very tiny.

The first type is a stubby dark black seed also called nigella sativa, or sometimes charnushka. It has a somewhat bitter flavor. These are the type you most often see used in bread.

The second type is an elongated, lighter colored seed called kala jeera. This one tastes more like the traditional cumin you would use in Mexican cooking.

I don't use much of either type, but I've done more cooking with kala jeera. I have a Nepalese co-worker (vegetarian) who gave me this cabbage curry recipe that is quick to throw together and pretty tasty, even if you don't care much for cabbage.

*Nepali Cabbage Curry*

Ingredients:

1 small head nappa cabbage, shredded 1/4 thick
1 tsp kala jira seeds
1 tsp coriander seeds
1 tbsp minced ginger
2 cloves garlic
2 dried red chilies, one crumbled and soaked in 2 tbsp warm water, the other halved and seeded
2 tbsp vegetable oil
1/2 tsp fenugreek seeds
2 medium red potatoes, peeled and thinly sliced
1/2 tsp turmeric
4 whole Szechuan peppercorns (timmur)
1 small pinch ground asafoetida (hing)
1 medium tomato, finely chopped (about 1 cup)
1 tsp salt

Preparation:

Rinse and drain cabbage. Set aside.
Place kala jira and coriander seeds in a mortar and pound with a pestle until ground. Add the ginger, garlic, and crumbled chili with the soaking water and pound to a smooth paste, adding 1 additional teaspoon of water, if necessary. Set aside.
Heat the oil in a heavy saucepan over medium-high heat. When the oil is hot, but not smoking, add the funugreek and halved dried chili, and fry until dark brown and fragrant, about 5 seconds. Add the potatoes, turmeric, timmur, and asafoetida, and fry until the potatoes turn golden brown and are nearly cooked, about 10 minutes. Mix in the spice paste and stir for 1 minute. Add the cabbage, tomatoes, and salt. Cook, stirring frequently, until the cabbage just begins to soften, about 10 minutes.
Transfer the mixture to a serving dish and serve.


----------

